# WASP Sander



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I recently bought myself one of these:










http://www.the2terrys.com/wasp.html

It's fantastic. It has pretty much replaced my belt sander and drum sander.

Even better, the price just dropped to $30.

If you have a drill press, this is a must have.

Review and more pics found here : http://www.onlinetoolreviews.com/reviews/waspsander.htm


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic attachment. thanks for sharing


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

nice,, nothing wrong adding on to the workshop

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ingenious! (too bad I don't have a drill press)


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I recently bought myself one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody ****! I only just saw this. Where did ya get it hrawk?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.the2terrys.com/wasp.html

$30


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Opps ok I asked befor i clicked the link. Just ordered one from the2terrys


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You wont regret it man.

If your'e into making naturals, slack belt sander is sooooo cheat mode !

Oh, they also send out a 120 grit belt with it. Worth about $5

You want 75mm x 533mm belts (pretty standard). I keep 80, 120 & 200 grit belts handy.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Cool. I havent made any naturals coz I aint got time to go looking for forks but I have lots of various board materials...
It'll still get used alot though. I don't mind that kind of cheeting


----------



## geron (Feb 3, 2010)

Available in the USA?? Shipping??


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

geron said:


> Available in the USA?? Shipping??


Checked it out, $30 for Wasp, $37 for shipping = $67 to your house.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If a few people were interested in getting one, I would be happy to get xxx number, and send them all over at once.

Someone on that end would need to then redistribute. Would be much cheaper than sending them individually.

You can also make them pretty easy... Very simple concept.


----------



## geron (Feb 3, 2010)

No doubt I could build one. That Idler roller with flanges seems difficult to locate. Google hasn't yielded anything . . . yet. Drive roller can be found at McMaster Carr I believe.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

geron said:


> No doubt I could build one. That Idler roller with flanges seems difficult to locate. Google hasn't yielded anything . . . yet. Drive roller can be found at McMaster Carr I believe.


Just had a thought and yes it hurt! it maybe possible to get an old belt sander from garage sale or something and use the rollers n bits off of it! hey? brilliant or what??? my brain hurts now, gotta lie down....


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I would say a 2" piece of dowel with a big washer on each end would do just as well.

You dont even really need the flanges if everything is aligned properly.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I live in British Columbia, Canada. I ordered one of these. As indicated, the shipping was more than the cost of the tool!!!







I haven't used it yet, but I anticipate it will be a great convenience. I use a small, bench top belt sander and find it very useful. I too thought about making one of these, since I frequently do that sort of thing (make my own tools). But the parts would cost about as much as I paid for this device, not to mention my time and frustration!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Charles, I have a small 1" bench top belt sander too. I never use it for woodworking, though because I don't know how, LOL. I wrecked a slingshot I was making on it and that was the end. I bought it for knife making.
Do you let the belt float or do you leave the platen on when you use it?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Hi Charles, I have a small 1" bench top belt sander too. I never use it for woodworking, though because I don't know how, LOL. I wrecked a slingshot I was making on it and that was the end. I bought it for knife making.
> Do you let the belt float or do you leave the platen on when you use it?


My belt runs vertically ... up and down. It has a table at right angles to the belt (adjustable angle), and a platen behind the belt for an inch or so. Then the belt is just free above that. I use the platen if I want to make something pretty square. I use the free belt for rounding edges. My complaint is that it is hard to move a largish piece around for the angles I might want; and that narrow belt tends to cut groves at the edges.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

They have plans for a small table to use with the Wasp.

I've attached it here.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice Product


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If you already have a drill press, it's a pretty good investment for $30.

I also have the SandFly which is excellent for hand shaping naturals and doing round overs on board cuts.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Two years before it was 30$. Now it's $49.95. Huge jump!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

When the very first one came out, it was something crazy like $150. Way over engineered though.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

since it is nothing for the belt to lean up against , it may bend a little when you try to sand something down to a flat surface


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You can find basic instructions on the web site showing how to make a very basic plattern out of wood to ensure a flat sanding surface. Would cost you about 20c in materials and 10 minutes of your time.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's a DIY equivalent for use on a lathe:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ash said:


> Here's a DIY equivalent for use on a lathe:


. Man that's so so cool thanks for showing u are a genius it's like they say " you can't do it till some one coms by hue didn't know and just did " or something like this sorry if I translated that in the wrong way but after al I just wanted to say kickxxx invention ????


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Not my invention, by the way. Youtube directed me to it, probably because of the other machine, lathe and sander videos I've been looking at.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

You shouldn´t use it on your best / a new Drillpress tho.

Or the one you need for drilling precise holes.

Sideforces will f... up the bearings over time. They are not made for those.

Same goes for those Drumsander and polishing tools you can put in a drillpress.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow, that´s a really nice tool! I´ve to have a look about it´s availability here in Germany. Thank´s for sharing mate :thumbsup:

Take care!

Luke


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

For those who dont´t own a drill press maybe that one is a comfortable solution...

View attachment 58999


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow. This is a great-looking tool and idea! Australian ingenuity. Thank you


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

nice buy, might have to look into it 

-Epic


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

LukeSlingwalker said:


> For those who dont´t own a drill press maybe that one is a comfortable solution...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I like the look of that. My missis would like the mess in the house even more, bring it on :d


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

LukeSlingwalker said:


> For those who dont´t own a drill press maybe that one is a comfortable solution...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have this bench sander, brilliant bit of kit for the money


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh man. I gotta get one:wub:


----------

